# peptides for bulged disk?



## woody (Jan 26, 2018)

had a guy at the gym swore by a peptide that helped heal his neck pain. im not sure what it was called... can that peptide help with healing a bulged disk(back pain)? any input id appreciate


----------



## odin (Feb 7, 2018)

woody said:


> had a guy at the gym swore by a peptide that helped heal his neck pain. im not sure what it was called... can that peptide help with healing a bulged disk(back pain)? any input id appreciate



BPC-157 or TB-500

It should be one of those. Many like to use both together.


----------



## Sully (Feb 7, 2018)

I’m not saying that those peptides won’t work for you, but they did nothing for the bulging, slipped and herniated disks in my lower back. I’ve been down that rabbit hole and I found no relief.


----------



## striffe (Feb 8, 2018)

Sully said:


> I’m not saying that those peptides won’t work for you, but they did nothing for the bulging, slipped and herniated disks in my lower back. I’ve been down that rabbit hole and I found no relief.



I would think for a slipped disk physical therapy or chiropractic manipulation would be the best thing. The peptides would help with the inflammation but won't fix the problem.


----------



## Bighank (Feb 9, 2018)

I took tb 500 and it did nothing for me.probably bunktried 2 or 3 pep companies too.good old gh has helped alot with my back.2 or 3 iu a day.took a few months for it to feel better.


----------



## Sully (Feb 9, 2018)

striffe said:


> I would think for a slipped disk physical therapy or chiropractic manipulation would be the best thing. The peptides would help with the inflammation but won't fix the problem.



That is my experience exactly.


----------



## woody (Feb 10, 2018)

striffe said:


> I would think for a slipped disk physical therapy or chiropractic manipulation would be the best thing. The peptides would help with the inflammation but won't fix the problem.



after i got my MRI done for my bulged disk. the doc introduced me to these rehab physical therapy classes. it would cost me $45 out of pocket after insurance cost. everyone looked like zombies. i asked a few people how long that they were in that program for.  Some said close to a year...they could barely walk..so i said "fuck this shit!" waste of money and time is how i saw it. now if i see someone that actually benefited out of that program id rethink it. that was back in 2011..i still get numb but i deal with the pain for now..it looked like a money pit in my eyes.


----------



## woody (Feb 10, 2018)

Bighank said:


> I took tb 500 and it did nothing for me.probably bunktried 2 or 3 pep companies too.good old gh has helped alot with my back.2 or 3 iu a day.took a few months for it to feel better.



a buddy told me the same thing about GH..im wondering if there any docs can prescribe it for medical reasons concerning back problems


----------



## srd1 (Feb 10, 2018)

My wife has disk issues, she can throw her back out reaching for a cup of coffee. The thing shes found the most relief from is an inversion table. Weve got one of those teeter hang ups she hangs upside down on that thing a few times and pain is gone. Prob cuts her time of being in pain by 2/3 i guess cause it stretches the spine and takes the pressure off the disk, gravity/inverted weight realines the 
spine.


----------



## Massive G (Feb 11, 2018)

I would look at getting a reverse hyper extension machine.
Search on louies simmons he rehabbed a broken back surgery discs etc invented the reverse hyper to rehab it.
many companies sell  the version under his patent.
If you have a very high table you can do it on your own or  on a high hyperextension bench.
vid here - sorry it's a chick but I have a hyper bench like that at the gym it is higher where you can get your legs all the way under the bench for the complete stretch.

Reverse Hyperextension - YouTube


----------



## striffe (Feb 15, 2018)

woody said:


> after i got my MRI done for my bulged disk. the doc introduced me to these rehab physical therapy classes. it would cost me $45 out of pocket after insurance cost. everyone looked like zombies. i asked a few people how long that they were in that program for.  Some said close to a year...they could barely walk..so i said "fuck this shit!" waste of money and time is how i saw it. now if i see someone that actually benefited out of that program id rethink it. that was back in 2011..i still get numb but i deal with the pain for now..it looked like a money pit in my eyes.



Most physical therapy classes will be a complete waste of time and money. If you can find the right person and it's one on one it could really help. It's like anything you have good and bad people.


----------



## Thaistick (Feb 15, 2018)

striffe said:


> Most physical therapy classes will be a complete waste of time and money. If you can find the right person and it's one on one it could really help. It's like anything you have good and bad people.



I never went to a "class" but one on one has helped me when needed. Chiropractic has helped my back the most.


----------



## Bighank (Feb 15, 2018)

woody said:


> a buddy told me the same thing about GH..im wondering if there any docs can prescribe it for medical reasons concerning back problems



I would assume that only a gh deficiency or a waisting disease a dr would prescribe gh.its ridiculous in my opinion.its according what state you live in too.like CA has alot of anti-aging clinics.that would be slot easier , but alot of $


----------

